# Uk Cypriots wanting to live in Crete or Rhodes, but can’t decide.



## Ukcypriotjohn (Jan 6, 2022)

Hi everyone, wanted to ask, if anyone has made the move from Crete to Rhodes or Rhodes to Crete in the last 1-3 years? Wanted to know the pros and cons from your experience on living in both islands. Me,my wife and in-laws have been to both islands for holidays ( I’ve not been to Crete ) and I absolutely love Rhodes. Wife has been to both and loves both places as does her parents. Me and my wife are under 40yrs old with a child who’s just turned 2, so we’re looking for somewhere to live and work and my in-laws are nearly at the retirement age. Greek language is not new to us, as me and wife are British born Cypriots and her parents are Cypriot born. We’re happy to move to either of those beautiful islands, but wanted to ask who’s lived on both, where would they pick and why?. Many thanks 🙏👍.


----------

